# TS4K - no Dialogue from Center Speaker with 5.1 Surround



## RDP-MO (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a new TS4K (replacing a dead ROKU) connected to my Sony TV which is connected to my Sony receiver for 5.1 surround. With my Tivo DVR and the old ROKU (using the same TV HDMI port the TS4K now uses) surround worked great. Now with the new TS4K dialogue is coming from L/R front speakers and nothing from the center speaker. I've tried the changing the Dolby settings within the TS4K. Any ideas how to make the thing work correctly with my audio system? BTW I tried connecting the TS4K directly into an HDMI on the Sony receiver, same results.


----------



## RDP-MO (Jan 5, 2017)

Problem Solved: I moved the TS4K to another room which has a newer receiver and it works fine. The issue is my older receiver.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

That seems weird. How old? I have an hdmi 1.4 receiver that works just fine. It's fairly old at this point. Literally a half a generation newer than the oldest ones that accept the HD DD and DTS codecs. Think 1.3a were the first to do that. But even older versions should just accept whatever dd/dts signal is coming and process and route it properly. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

